# Gutter hangers and guards



## Bull40 (Aug 17, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how far apart to space "hidden" gutter hangers or any hangers as far as that goes? Second, can anyone recommend a good gutter guard and from where? Research has led me to believe that a fine mesh gutter guard is better than gutter helmet or gutter guard. Two that where recommended online were, the greater gutter cover by OSI and gutter topper. Give me your opinions.
Thanks in advance


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 18, 2010)

Gutter hangers should be installed no more than 36" apart using hidden hangers, 18" where snow and ice last a long time.

As far as covers go, use a metal top that does not bow or arch. These will collect debris. I have never really seen a cover or top that works well under all circumstances. Periodic maintenance should be followed.


----------



## Bull40 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank's olddog


----------

